# Quantum World Champion Surf IV vs Cormoran Seacor Competition-Pro



## jsn67 (12. März 2016)

Hallo bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser und habe nun eine Frage zu den oben genannten Ruten.
Seit 3 Jahren beschäftige ich mich nun mehr oder weniger mit dem Brandungsangeln.
Meine Erstausrüstung war die YAD Whisper Beach Master mit einer Quantum Smart Motion Surf 670 Rolle. 

Nun möchte ich mir etwas neues zulegen und bin bei den beiden genannten Ruten "hängengeblieben".
Ich weiß das es am besten ist die Ruten in die Hand zu nehmen....werde ich auch bevor ich kaufe, jedoch möchte ich euch vorher nach euren Rat und Erfahrungen- dem für oder wider bezgl. der einen oder anderen Rute fragen.
Bin auch für andere Vorschläge sehr dankbar, solange es nicht allzu sehr über 250,-€ pro Rute geht.
Als Rolle dachte ich an die Shimano ULTEGRA 10000 XSC.

Weiß evtl. jemand wie es bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen mit den Wurfweiten bei den Ruten aussieht?

Kenne den Boedchen Test zur Comoran und freue und bedanke  mich über jeden der sich hier etwas Zeit nimmt, um mir hier bei der Entscheidungsfindung zu helfen.


VG

JSN


----------



## degl (12. März 2016)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf IV vs Cormoran Seacor Competition-Pro*

Hallo JNS,

wenn ich derzeit meine akt. Ruten ablösen müsste/wollte und ich mich zwischen den beiden Modellen entscheiden sollte,
dann die Quantum.......sie ist jetzt die 4.Generatoin und wurde irgendwie immer weiter entwickelt.

Was Wurfweiten auf dem Sportplatz angeht, so kann es selbst unter gleichen Bedingungen immer zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen.........aber am Strand ist ein Unterschied von 10m nicht unbedingt das "Entscheidende"........sondern eher ob man den ganzen Abend immer seine bzw. die Wurfweite zum Fisch erreicht(die ist sehr oft kürzer als geglaubt)

Im letzten Frühjahr hatte mich Shimano nach Neustadt zum "Brandungsseminar" eingeladen und da durfte ich unter anderem die aktuelle Beastmaster werfen und die hat mich positiv überrascht und liegt mit 180€ in meinem "Zielgebiet"........wäre meine pers. 1.Wahl#6

gruß degl


----------



## doc040 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf IV vs Cormoran Seacor Competition-Pro*

Moin , ich bezweifeln mal ernsthaft das sich Ruten noch großartig weiter entwickeln können. Denn wenn Ruten leichter werden,werden sie dünner und unstabiler. Wenn Sie sich von Otto Normalverbraucher weiter werfen lassen, ist ihre Aktion parabolischer und lassen sich leichter aufladen. Diese Ruten werden allerdings auch nicht weit werfen. Siehe cormoran pro competion. Eine rute die härter ist wird nur mit grossen gewichten aufgeladen,von den meisten Angler. Ich habe letztens eine spyra aktiva geworfen,viele behaupten sie wäre hart....,kann ich nicht sagen. Ich finde Sie nicht hart. Habe sie mit 125gr.  Geworfen. Aber so ist das nun mal,wenn du eine deiner Ruten Auswahl haben möchtest,gehe in den Laden und versuche das mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Noch besser am Wasser oder auf der Wiese.  Wasser verfälscht die weite. Auf der Wiese siehst du die genaue weite.


----------



## Tino (7. August 2016)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf IV vs Cormoran Seacor Competition-Pro*

Cormoran war mir zu weich, ist aber ne subjektive Einschätzung, da ich straffere Ruten bevorzuge. 
Das parabolische liegt mir nicht, salopp gesprochen.


----------

